# Star Citizen/Squadron42



## snadge (Jun 15, 2016)

In the Guinness book of records as the most crowdfunded project ever, to the tune of 115 million and still rising, Star Citizen is running late.

After a lot of thought, I decided to pledge for a basic back, about 40 quid gets you a starter ship and access to Alpha, there are two parts to Alpha, the PU ( persistent Universe, the MMO part) and Arena Commander which has a few parts, you can do training which looks good but is getting revamped at the moment, do racing solo or against other players on 3 specially designed courses, which is fun. There is a PvE section where you can kill NPC's either solo with 2 NPC wingmen or with 2 of your friends then there is a PvP section 4v4, all 3 of these play modes gives you REC which is money that allows you to loan ships from the shop for Arena Commander, doesn't take much to get a decent ship to use in this part of the game, Arena Commander is well worth the 40 quid on it's own, there are some VERY good players here.

Now on to the Persistent Universe, this is SMALL ATM but it looks good and the vision of what this game may become is apparent, seamless switch from ship to Eva and FPS combat, it has missions now albeit pretty basic and also NPC's to kill, you can make inqame money as the Devs want to work out ingame economy, there are things to buy etc, plenty of dogfighting to be had and also has an abandonded station for FPS play.

Some people have thrown a shit ton of real money at this game due to being able to buy ships from the store, this is NOT needed as you can buy everything with ingame money but then again, this is how the game has got so much crowdfunding.


There is a single player game Squadron 42, which will be released before Star Citizen, hopefully Q! next year that will cost you 15 quid if you get it on top of your initial pledge.


Pro's.

Looks fabulous.

Amazing flight mode, screw Elite Dangerous, if you can't do the Starbuck maneuver in a space flying game, get out, you can in Star Citizen, you can also black out if you do too much of it.

Believable damage, it's a bit borked atm due to physics boxes getting worked upon but if you lose a wing you have to compensate with your flying.

Multi Crew Ships, crew your own ships with your friends or NPCs, NPCs not implemented at the moment but you can still crew the larger ships with real people or fly them solo.

You can sell your ships for real money, if you pledge for a larger ship and have buyers remorse it is within the rules to resell, reddit has a well respected grey market, some traders are actually making a living off this.

Con's

Starter ships are shit, put an extra tenner if you are going for it and get something decent, saying that you do get a loaner which is a very good ship, don't know how long that will last.

MMO side is small, it gets boring fast, saying that if you have friends it's not so bad.

Griefers, it is pretty simple to grief ATM, people stealing your ships ( which will be still possible in the game ) due to no security system implemented, it is also easy to get flagged by griefers ATM.

Far too easy to spend real money on a better ship, I think the game has loads of potential so I bought myself a Super Hornet, like 140 quid ( lol) but I don't regret it, I will get my fun out of it and it has lifetime insurance.

Lot's of bugs, glitches and crashes, also exploits, after bringing in persistent universe, damage your ship, you need to have so Universal Earth Credits to repair, just land it and run and re-request it, free repairs and ammo, lol.




This shows the seamless transitions.



This is a random 4v4 PvP match, (not me), doesn't really start until 3 mins, I just picked this one because the guy is flying the Super Hornet.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2016)

I backed this when it was back on kickstarter. (maybe just after  i can't remeber)

Not really checked it out properly yet.

hummm i guess i should take a peek again


----------



## ffsear (Jul 7, 2016)

check out www.twitch.tv  there some people streaming live on there


----------



## snadge (Jul 24, 2016)

New stuff and mechanics getting added all the time, if this game fulfills all it's aims it will be amazing, here is a list of stuff that should be in place by the end of 2016, courtesy of reddit.


----------



## snadge (Jul 29, 2016)

An Org advertisment, Organisations are groups of players in Star Citizen.

I don't endorse the Org, I know nothing about them but it is a superb showcase of CIG Asset advertising and real ingame footage.


----------



## snadge (Aug 19, 2016)

Alpha version 3.0 has been promised before the end of the year and demoed at Gamescon, here is the video from that demo with 3 Devs showing off the multiplayer aspects and Chris Roberts commentating, this game is going to be huge, I am pretty impressed, the vision is massive and the tech looks to work amazingly well.



Please be aware that atm with 2.4 and 2.5 it is very laggy to play due to bad netcode but the 3.0 demo runs on updated netcode, initial pledge is £40 gives you a starter ship and this sort of gameplay will be available end of 2016.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2016)

Dose graphics doe O_O 

So when he went into that town, I was thinking "hah, that's a lot of doors and lifts you've got to hide the unloading of the outside and the loading of the inside. fakers" and then his mate was flying around outside the window. Blimey. Just how much RAM does this game need?

So much artwork. This is what $100m buys you I guess


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 19, 2016)

feels a lot like they are saying  we are not another no mans sky

be intresting to see what the gameplay loop is like


----------



## Crispy (Aug 19, 2016)

Much better video quality on twitch

Twitch

Skip to 2:00:00 for the demo

EDIT: THat's an amazing demo.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2016)

makes me hope this really is meaningful world.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 20, 2016)

that's two part ones snage, here's part two:



loved the bit at the end 

'Chris, you might have to land and ... ' 

*bam*, *bam*, *bam*, *splat*

' ... oh ok, or you could just do that'


----------



## snadge (Aug 20, 2016)

Bernie Gunther said:


> that's two part ones snage, here's part two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for that Bernie, my bad, I'm really excited for this game, hopefully the 3.0 alpha hits before 2017.

If they manage to have that level of interaction in the whole system as promised, it will be more playable (at least for me) than anything else I own.


----------



## Supine (Aug 20, 2016)

Looks much better than NMS to me


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 20, 2016)

It's interesting.

Looks to me like it's balanced for small groups, like 4-6 players, with maybe a couple of multi-crewed ships, working together.

That could be a lot of fun.

My favourite thing in Eve was always guerilla/pirate stuff with small stealth / fast gangs.

Doing that with all the permutations of ships and FPS would be awesome.

Is there anything clear about PvP and how that's going to work yet?


----------



## snadge (Aug 20, 2016)

Bernie Gunther said:


> It's interesting.
> 
> Looks to me like it's balanced for small groups, like 4-6 players, with maybe a couple of multi-crewed ships, working together.
> 
> ...



As far as I know PvP is going to work similar to EvE, where you have High Sec and Low Sec, also unclaimed systems which may or may not work like Null but player controlled areas are not on the cards, at least not yet, that may change in future.

There is a small vocal group that has the usual Non Consensual PvP is griefing mentality but most people are happy with the reputation system that comes with PvP, wheras the naughtier you are, the more of a target you become to both players and NPCs.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 20, 2016)

Here's a pretty good intro to where the game is at for new players.



2.5 seems to be fairly imminent though


----------



## Cid (Aug 20, 2016)

It _looks_ amazing, but it has the status of a kind of 'I'll believe it when I see it (fully released)' game. Also there does seem to be a lot of asset selling. Still, there's a lot of money in it, so hopefully one day it'll be there... I think the extended alpha/beta > limited full release > new features over a period of years model makes sense for this type of game anyway. Huge task; seems to be working well for Elite Dangerous and NMS's 'try and get everything right for release' approach seems to have been a bit of a disaster.


----------



## snadge (Aug 21, 2016)

Looks like they have made another million+ after the 3.0 Demo, the hype train is on the tracks.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Aug 21, 2016)

Just had a bit of a play using the GAMESCOM2016 promo code here

Very pretty, albeit incomplete and noticeably broken in various places.

Being able to get out of the pilots seat and wander around inside a Freelancer (space truck from demo above), through the crew quarters, through the cargo hold and then doing a bit of a spacewalk out of the back hatch, was quite impressive though.


----------



## snadge (Aug 25, 2016)

There will be another free fly event in October when Citizencon is live, when I find more information I will post the dates. Glad you had fun Bernie Gunther, yes atm 2.4 has some annoying broken bits but hopefully the next free fly will be 2.5 which adds a little more content. Saying that it is still a playable universe, maybe next time try the Arena Commander section, the FPS is far higher in that and you can PvP. Twin sticks are best.

Here is a full length vid of that 3.0 demo in far better quality than the two part posted above with no annoying interlaced video.


----------



## snadge (Aug 29, 2016)

Star Citizen 2.5 Alpha is now live on PTU, I have been playing single player using a hack which can be found easily online getting between 40-80 FPS using a 6990, very smooth, just no one to kill lol.



2.6 is expected to be released in October when Citizencon is live, that is when Star Marine goes live which gives FPS PvP moded and matches. There will be a free fly mode available for a few days for people to try the game without spending.


----------



## snadge (Sep 17, 2016)

Here is where they are on the FPS side for the Star Marine standalone section, I'm not really a FPS player, so I'll let others comment on comparing to other FPS games but it looks nice to me.

Star Marine will be included in the 2.6 Alpha update which I would expect to be released before November if they are hoping for the big 3.0 update before New Year.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 17, 2016)

the screen candy on the clip before is just outstanding


----------



## snadge (Sep 17, 2016)

Tankus said:


> the screen candy on the clip before is just outstanding



Yeah it looks fabulous in the PU also, especially if you play solo mode, then you get a steady 60FPS, I have been playing a lot of Solo mode just exploring, helps loads when playing the multiplayer PU, knowing sneaky entrances into full PvP areas like Grim Hex, a no security, asteroid base.

I expect the next Free Fly weekend to be 7th Oct-9th I'll post when more details are available, I think release date for Squadron 42 will be announced then.

If anyone decides to pledge, this is my referral code you get 5k credits when SC PU goes live	STAR-D3DY-KVQW

Also, could the Mods update title to Star Citizen/Squadron 42 please


----------



## Tankus (Sep 18, 2016)

does 42 operate within the main game or are they totally separate and players cant see each other across the games ?   does one impact on the other ?


----------



## snadge (Sep 18, 2016)

Tankus said:


> does 42 operate within the main game or are they totally separate and players cant see each other across the games ?   does one impact on the other ?




SQ42 and the SC PU are totally separate games but they use the same assets, SQ42 is a semi scripted single player game where you are a new Navy Recruit fighting the Vanduul ( space nasties ) from aboard a carrier, there will be space battle missions and FPS missions alongside bombing missions, SQ42 will be set 10 or so years before the SC PU and when completed may give you some benefits in Star Citizen due to your service and becoming a Citizen but you don't need it to play the PU. Hopefully it is going to get released December 2016 but more like Q1 2017.

Squadron 42 - Roberts Space Industries


----------



## snadge (Oct 29, 2016)

Free fly weekend this weekend with Super hornet available to try.


----------



## snadge (Dec 28, 2016)

Some interesting advances discussed about CIG now using Amazon Lumberyard, both Star Citizen and Lumberyard are heavily modified versions of the same build of CryEngine, interesting times ahead for gaming, CIG may be taking their time but they are well ahead of the curve for cloud based MMOs, me thinks there have been some super sekrit collabaration somehow.

Star Citizen developer Chris Roberts clarifies engine change to Amazon's Lumberyard won't delay the game - ExtremeTech


Also this revelation is in conjunction with Stasr Citizen 2.6 release, there is a new FPS module in this build, Star Marine which is the FPS version of Arena Commander.

Seems that with the switch to Lumberyard and Amazon cloud has improved the game stability and FPS, I still have to try it, been working away.


----------



## ffsear (Dec 28, 2016)

Sorry lazy question...   Is this only on PC?


----------



## snadge (Dec 28, 2016)

ffsear said:


> Sorry lazy question...   Is this only on PC?



I'm afraid so, at least at this point in time, it runs sort of ok on my setup on med settings but then again my setup is no where near cutting edge i5, 6990 graphics 16gb ram, an Xbox/Playstation would explode.


----------



## ffsear (Dec 28, 2016)

snadge said:


> I'm afraid so, at least at this point in time, it runs sort of ok on my setup on med settings but then again my setup is no where near cutting edge i5, 6990 graphics 16gb ram, an Xbox/PS2 would explode.




cheers!


----------



## snadge (Feb 15, 2017)

Free Fly Multicrew weekend now on, so you get a multicrew ship to try and play for free until the 19th of this month, well worth the effort to experience multicrew type flying, get a few friends to download also to crew your ship.

Also Version 2.6.1 is on the test server being put through it's paces.

Sign up for free fly here.

Valentine's Day Multi-Crew Free Fly - Roberts Space Industries


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 15, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## snadge (Mar 15, 2017)

It is slowly coming out that Amazon has a lot of behind the scenes respect for Star Citizen/CIG and it may be that they wooed Chris and Erin Roberts to jump onto the Lumberyard platform than Cloud Imperial Games looking to surpass the  network problems inherent within CryEngine.

http://venturebeat.com/2017/03/09/amazon-has-big-ambitions-in-the-high-end-game-business/


----------



## agricola (Nov 28, 2017)

Bumped to announce:

Alpha 3.0 was finally released to the PTU this week
Squadron 42 has not been released this year
they are getting people to pledge between $750 and $850 for a ship


----------



## snadge (Dec 10, 2017)

agricola said:


> Bumped to announce:
> 
> Alpha 3.0 was finally released to the PTU this week
> Squadron 42 has not been released this year
> they are getting people to pledge between $750 and $850 for a ship




Thanks for updating the thread, I was waiting to see if this upgrade was any good before doing it myself, here is a player made  montage of Alpha 3.0.



Yeah, they are really pushing loads of ships now lol.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 25, 2017)

Crytek taking CIG to court for a variety of reasons. Squadron 42 demo pretty poor after 5 years of supposed development.


----------



## tommers (Dec 25, 2017)

Barking_Mad said:


> Crytek taking CIG to court for a variety of reasons. Squadron 42 demo pretty poor after 5 years of supposed development.



This whole game mystifies me.  Makes me realise that there are a lot of people out there with a lot of disposable income.

From the outside it looks like a massive vapourware nonsense.


----------



## agricola (Oct 14, 2018)

Well, its the middle of October 2018 and there is still no game.  However, the fantastic video and money-making continues:

Six years later, Star Citizen is still raking it in


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 17, 2018)

A mate of mine has bought it and says it's worth the money for what he can do NOW in it, i.e walk around his ship and the city. 

Not convinced myself, I'm unsure they'll ever finish it. It's like the gaming equivalent of the Sagrada Familia.


----------



## tommers (Aug 25, 2019)

#439 in a series of thousands.


----------



## Ming (Aug 26, 2019)

This is the biggest scam in gaming history. It’s never fucking coming out.


----------



## tommers (Aug 26, 2019)

Ming said:


> This is the biggest scam in gaming history. It’s never fucking coming out.


It's odd that people seem willing to do stuff like this for this game but no other game does it (that I know of). A gala dinner to launch a concept for an imaginary ship?  That costs $675?

What the fuck? Most other ganes get shouted at if they decide to price themselves at anything over $20. 

I don't get it.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Aug 26, 2019)

Ming said:


> This is the biggest scam in gaming history. It’s never fucking coming out.


It's some scam, though, isn't it. Better than any pyramid scheme I've ever seen.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 26, 2019)

Guy working in my local was a big player of this - I don't think he spent a huge amount on it, though he had to go to a net cafe to actually play it which adds up. He didn't seem bothered by the idea that there wasn't an official launch, and tbh I don't think it matters these days. I mean clearly it has launched, you can go and play it and you have been able to for years, plus loads of games have an "official launch" in basically beta state anyway. Whether it's worth the money is of course a different question.


----------



## snadge (May 19, 2020)

Thought I would put up my latest experiences with the game as it stands, especially since there is a free fly starting in four days, details here.









						Invictus Launch Week Free Fly Details - Roberts Space Industries | Follow the development of Star Citizen and Squadron 42
					

Roberts Space Industries is the official go-to website for all news  about Star Citizen and Squadron 42. It also hosts the online store for game items and merch, as well as all the community tools used by our fans.



					robertsspaceindustries.com
				





Well I decided to reinstall SC to see the progress they have made and actually found a much more pleasant experience to be had playing, yes there are really annoying bugs, and there will be for a long time yet but it is playable and there are things to do, I've put about 200hrs in the game since lockdown this time and am enjoying myself, so if you are curious about the game I recomend the free fly week, a full week of different ships, everyone can actually fly in the universe.

ATM, only one solar system is fleshed out, consisting of 4 planets, each with their own moons, all planets/moons are landable  apart from one gas giant and alongside quite a few space stations, there are plenty of locations to visit. There are also missions to do and mining is now a viable profession that is pretty well fleshed out with 2 mining ships and also FPS mining.

Some screenshots from my playtime.


----------



## snadge (May 22, 2020)

Just a heads up, the free fly week patch 3.9.1 has just gone live, if you want to take advantage of this to have a look at what all the fuss is about, make a free account on RSI website here.









						Roberts Space Industries | Follow the development of Star Citizen and Squadron 42
					

Roberts Space Industries is the official go-to website for all news  about Star Citizen and Squadron 42. It also hosts the online store for game items and merch, as well as all the community tools used by our fans.



					robertsspaceindustries.com


----------



## snadge (Sep 10, 2020)

Another free fly event, this time for 2 weeks, 16 ships to fly for free over the event.









						Ship Showdown 2950 - Free Fly - Roberts Space Industries | Follow the development of Star Citizen and Squadron 42
					

Roberts Space Industries is the official go-to website for all news  about Star Citizen and Squadron 42. It also hosts the online store for game items and merch, as well as all the community tools used by our fans.



					robertsspaceindustries.com
				




YouTuber BedBananas has also made a cinematic video of his and his friends gametime in Star Citizen in latest patch 3.10, pretty well done and shows the game off well


----------



## tommers (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## agricola (Dec 27, 2020)

tommers said:


>




amazing to think of all the things that have happened since they started taking money for that game


----------



## Tankus (Dec 22, 2021)

Ming said:


> This is the biggest scam in gaming history. It’s never fucking coming out.


revisit this  thread  in another 6 years


----------



## Crispy (Dec 22, 2021)

I see that I was impresed by that demo back in 20-fucking-16. I had quite a lot of slack to give this game back then, but it's all used up now. What a joke


----------



## bmd (Mar 11, 2022)

Crispy said:


> I see that I was impresed by that demo back in 20-fucking-16. I had quite a lot of slack to give this game back then, but it's all used up now. What a joke



Don't be hasty.


----------

